# Starting off the year with some Luft '46



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Special Hobby's 1/72 Focke Wulf Entwurf II jet fighter, in the Reich Defense markings of JG 27:


























Almost finished it before New Year, but ran into my arch nemesis, the vacuformed canopy. Pretty much ruined the canopy, but it's so tiny, I can't really see it without reading glasses, so once she's on the shelf I'll forget all about it.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Love the camo designs on these old WW2 planes. Great job, John! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya know what's a weird coincidence? My first model of 2010 was a Planet Model FW Entwurf III!
http://www.inpayne.com/models/fw-entwirfiii.html

Totally unplanned, total coincidence! What are the odds? :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The canopy is so bad it's scaring people away? :lol:


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

I think It looks great!!!!!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks great.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

*Very nicely done!!!* Canopy looks great in the photos. Excellent work! - Denis


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks great! 
And there is not a thing wrong with that canopy. I had a terrible time with the canopy of the Special Hobby kit I built last year, it almost seemed like it was made for a diiferent kit.
I have a few of the Special Hobby Luft'46 kits but the Entwurf II was one that I never was able to get.

Later this year I will be building a Huma Ta 283 and maybe another of the Special Hobby kits but not sure which one right now.

Agentsmith


----------

